# FreeStyle Libre Sensors falling off!



## Natalie123

Hi, I have been using my new freestyle libre on and off for a few months now and keep having issues with them falling off. This seems to happen when I have been particularly active and sweaty (sorry!!) or swimming or once because I walked into a door frame (that was entirely my own stupidity!) This is really annoying as I am struggling to afford the sensors as it is but I am determined to keep trying because the extra info is really helping. I have had ME and diabetes for 12 years and have finally started to get better from the ME so I'm starting to swim and walk regularly with the aim of getting my diabetes under control. I wondered if anyone else has had this problem and found a solution? Is there anything that can be done to protect the sensor when swimming? Thanks x


----------



## SB2015

Hi Natalie

I had one fall off after a bath and I now put Micropore tape over the sensor, as I do not want them falling off. This seems to keep them in place, even after a 1 hour swim training session.  I found that with this it was very difficult to get the sensor off after it had run out, but worth it to keep it in place.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I usually find that after wearing them for about 10 days the sticky surface starts to lose its adhesion. I know a few forum members fix theirs in place with surgical tape, staples, gaffer tape and some are weld them to their arms. I don't swim with mine but do cycle and sweat quite a bit while riding.  In the eventuality that they do fall off your arm Abbott will supply you with a replacement sensor but ensure to keep the faulty one as they ask for them back.  Bugger knows what they do with them??????


----------



## AndBreathe

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, I have been using my new freestyle libre on and off for a few months now and keep having issues with them falling off. This seems to happen when I have been particularly active and sweaty (sorry!!) or swimming or once because I walked into a door frame (that was entirely my own stupidity!) This is really annoying as I am struggling to afford the sensors as it is but I am determined to keep trying because the extra info is really helping. I have had ME and diabetes for 12 years and have finally started to get better from the ME so I'm starting to swim and walk regularly with the aim of getting my diabetes under control. I wondered if anyone else has had this problem and found a solution? Is there anything that can be done to protect the sensor when swimming? Thanks x



Natalie, do you routinely moisturise after your showers, baths ans swimming?

When I attach a sensor, I don't moisturise that area after my shower that morning, then wait around half an hour to ensure the skin is properly dry, use the medical wipe, wait another couple of minutes, again to ensure it's absolutely dry, then apply the sensor.  That seems to see it well welded to me for the 2 weeks.


----------



## Sally71

I don't find Micropore tape sticks very well at all.  We use Tegaderm, you can buy it at the chemist.  They are like patches, you just peel the backing off and stick it over the top of the sensor. That sticks it pretty firmly and usually lasts the whole two weeks.  It gives it some extra waterproof protection when swimming too, my daughter was in the pool for a whole hour last night (the sensors are only supposed to be waterproof for 30 mins max) and we had no problems and no gaps in the graph.  It didn't stop her dislodging one when she walked into a door though


----------



## Northerner

Sally71 said:


> I don't find Micropore tape sticks very well at all.  We use Tegaderm, you can buy it at the chemist.  They are like patches, you just peel the backing off and stick it over the top of the sensor. That sticks it pretty firmly and usually lasts the whole two weeks.  It gives it some extra waterproof protection when swimming too, my daughter was in the pool for a whole hour last night (the sensors are only supposed to be waterproof for 30 mins max) and we had no problems and no gaps in the graph.  It didn't stop her dislodging one when she walked into a door though


I can't remember the last time I walked into a door, but it seems to affect a lot of people wearing Libre sensors - is this something we should be concerned about and highlight to Abbott?


----------



## Annette

I've never walked into a door either, but will now be on heightened alert in case its a side effect


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Rock tape and opsite flexi-fix are also popular with folks who find over-taping is required. I can only assume it has something to do with a person's skin type because all mine are still stuck like a sensor-to-a-shovel when the 14 days are up


----------



## DeusXM

Seriously, anyone who's not worn a Libre sensor before will be amazed at just how often you walk too close to door frames.

I've been a bit like Mike, relatively lucky with my sensors. I've only lost three to date - one from clocking a door frame, one for it getting caught on the arm of my t-shirt as I was removing the shirt, and one while climbing over a sofa, stretching awkwardly and scragging the sensor. The first two both happened approx 2 hours before I was due to change over the sensor anyway, and the last one happened one week in and it didn't actually come off. I ended up having to remove it myself because it made my arm incredibly sore and started reading consistently about 3mmol/l too low.


----------



## Sally71

Lol - I don't think my daughter had ever done anything like that either until she had a Libre!

She did hers on Brownie Camp only about half an hour after she got there.  Because of the Tegaderm it didn't come off but she said she felt it move and then after that she got no further readings from it.  She got a couple of "data not available, try again in 10 minutes" messages and then it shut down completely, even though it should have had 12 days left.  (A bit annoying that we lost it that early!!). When she got home 2 days later the reader was saying "no active sensor", when we took it off the little metal filament had come right out of her skin and was folded up under the plastic, so little wonder it stopped working!!


----------



## Airocks

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, I have been using my new freestyle libre on and off for a few months now and keep having issues with them falling off. This seems to happen when I have been particularly active and sweaty (sorry!!) or swimming or once because I walked into a door frame (that was entirely my own stupidity!) This is really annoying as I am struggling to afford the sensors as it is but I am determined to keep trying because the extra info is really helping. I have had ME and diabetes for 12 years and have finally started to get better from the ME so I'm starting to swim and walk regularly with the aim of getting my diabetes under control. I wondered if anyone else has had this problem and found a solution? Is there anything that can be done to protect the sensor when swimming? Thanks x




I have had the same problem eg having 6 fall out the 7th fell out today so rang Abbotts and was told that this type of blood testing wasn't for me and i needed to seek another form of testing.Seems to me that they have WASHED their hands of the problem such a large company with A POOR customer care attitude.Its strange that they have taken £500.00 off me to be left out in the cold , so beware anyone who dares to Sweat you may find yourself without any back up and considerably poorer !!!


----------



## mikeyB

I don't think sweat is necessarily the problem, because I have woken completely drenched in sweat due to a hypo with no problem. It may be an application issue. I always apply the sensor with a *very* firm press on the applicator. The reason for this is the science behind the adhesive - it requires pressure to work best. They don't tell you to do this, but I've never had one fall off. I just can't see how you can walk into a door and strike the back of your arm.


----------



## Riri

Been on a trial with one and I was worried about it falling off. Needn't have, as it stuck to me like a limpet. Actually had more of  a problem taking it off. I too walk into door frames (this is getting quite worrying !!) When the Abbot lady came up to the hosp to talk to us about the sensor she was also diabetic and had hers on the inside of the arm about 2 inches down from her armpit. She advised us to put them there as it reduced the chance of knocking it off.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> I don't think sweat is necessarily the problem, because I have woken completely drenched in sweat due to a hypo with no problem. It may be an application issue. I always apply the sensor with a *very* firm press on the applicator. The reason for this is the science behind the adhesive - it requires pressure to work best. They don't tell you to do this, but I've never had one fall off. I just can't see how you can walk into a door and strike the back of your arm.




It probably reads pretty dim Mike but it is extremely easy to catch them on house doors, car doors and I sometimes have issues climbing around, over and into machinery. All that notwithstanding the sticky pad on mine starts to lift after about 8 days. You may be correct in suggesting applying extra pressure to the applicator when first fitting the sensor but there is a set distance between the sensor and the front of the applicator which goes against your skin when applying the sensor. I have just looked at an applicator and feel that all is achieved by applying extra pressure is to create a nice red ring on your arm. Having said this I have repeated issues with sensors coming adrift and you do not. I might give it a punt on next fitting. 

Following on from my last ramblings on the dirty dreaded Libre I have found my current one to be behaving itself very well  having said this I am only 6 days in and the silliness is not due to start first another 3 days


----------



## eggyg

I'm on my 6th and all have lasted the full 2 weeks. Mr Eggy always puts mine on as I don't have the dexterity or strength to do it. I struggle to get them off after the two weeks and often have one on each arm for two/three days! I also sweat a lot. Sorry, I mean glow! Horses sweat, men perspire, ladies glow! I often ricochet off doors but usually with my hip!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

eggyg said:


> I often ricochet off doors but usually with my hip!




Would you care to join our pinball team?


----------



## eggyg

Diabeticliberty said:


> Would you care to join our pinball team?


Only if I can be the wizard!


----------



## HOBIE

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, I have been using my new freestyle libre on and off for a few months now and keep having issues with them falling off. This seems to happen when I have been particularly active and sweaty (sorry!!) or swimming or once because I walked into a door frame (that was entirely my own stupidity!) This is really annoying as I am struggling to afford the sensors as it is but I am determined to keep trying because the extra info is really helping. I have had ME and diabetes for 12 years and have finally started to get better from the ME so I'm starting to swim and walk regularly with the aim of getting my diabetes under control. I wondered if anyone else has had this problem and found a solution? Is there anything that can be done to protect the sensor when swimming? Thanks x


Do you let the antiseptic wipe dry on your skin ? I certainly do & I work on building sites with lots of ways to get knocked & never a failure.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

eggyg said:


> Only if I can be the wizard!




Like your stye ma'am


----------



## Diabeticliberty

There is of course always Plan B


----------



## SB2015

Since having had the two fall out I now always put tape over.  I have a Tegaderm ready for a forthcoming holiday where there is a pool at the hotel, so will be in and out of water, and certainly don't want the sensor falling out.  At the price we are staying I can't afford for it to fall out.

I shall be going through doors very carefully now that I have a sensor on.  Factually I have two in as I want an overlap of two days before activating the new one.  When the warning of the sensor finishes in two days I put the new one in so that I can allow the 48 hour settling in before activation.


----------



## HOBIE

Is that what the cheeky monkey use ?  DL


----------



## Diabeticliberty

HOBIE said:


> Is that what the cheeky monkey use ?  DL




Gimme a banana and I'll tell you


----------



## 85mel

Sally71 said:


> I don't find Micropore tape sticks very well at all.  We use Tegaderm, you can buy it at the chemist.  They are like patches, you just peel the backing off and stick it over the top of the sensor. That sticks it pretty firmly and usually lasts the whole two weeks.  It gives it some extra waterproof protection when swimming too, my daughter was in the pool for a whole hour last night (the sensors are only supposed to be waterproof for 30 mins max) and we had no problems and no gaps in the graph.  It didn't stop her dislodging one when she walked into a door though


Would you be willing to sell me a couple of tegaderm - they seem very expensive and I am reluctant to shell out even more money til I know I can get 2 weeks out of a senser!


----------



## SB2015

I know the Tegaderm is expensive, but compared to wasting a sensor I think it is worth the extra cost.  I manage with Micropore, with extra bits over the top as necessary, unless I have plans for swimming.  It survives and keeps the sensor in.  Tegaderm comes into play when there is a pool available where we are staying and I shall be in and out of a pool on a daily basis.


----------



## HOBIE

Northerner said:


> I can't remember the last time I walked into a door, but it seems to affect a lot of people wearing Libre sensors - is this something we should be concerned about and highlight to Abbott?


They might be putting them in the wrong place (covering eyes ?)  Sorry !


----------



## 85mel

SB2015 said:


> I know the Tegaderm is expensive, but compared to wasting a sensor I think it is worth the extra cost.  I manage with Micropore, with extra bits over the top as necessary, unless I have plans for swimming.  It survives and keeps the sensor in.  Tegaderm comes into play when there is a pool available where we are staying and I shall be in and out of a pool on a daily basis.


I understand that - but if possible I would like to try with a couple of tegaderm before committing to £50 packet of it! I swim a lot, and i've only had the libra 11 days - my first senser fell off after 9!


----------



## SB2015

I hope that you can find a source or equivalent that is cheaper


----------



## AndBreathe

85mel said:


> I understand that - but if possible I would like to try with a couple of tegaderm before committing to £50 packet of it! I swim a lot, and i've only had the libra 11 days - my first senser fell off after 9!



I've only ever had one fall off, and it just dropped off my arm, down the sleeve of my dressing gown one morning.  Utterly bizarre, since all of the others have felt like they'd take the skin with them, when taking them off.

However, to my point:  Have you had a look on eBay?  It seems they can be bought in small numbers, as well as in bulk:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/3914...=1006800&device=c&campaignid=661151662&crdt=0

Just a thought.


----------



## SB2015

Ps. I had two fall off in quick succession.  It may have been a bad batch with a faulty adhesive on them.  I hope that you got back to Abbott, as I have always found their service good.  You do have to send back the faulty sensor. I now keep the box with the batch code until I am on the next sensor, just in case.


----------



## AndBreathe

SB2015 said:


> Ps. I had two fall off in quick succession.  It may have been a bad batch with a faulty adhesive on them.  I hope that you got back to Abbott, as I have always found their service good.  You do have to send back the faulty sensor. I now keep the box with the batch code until I am on the next sensor, just in case.



Allegedly, all the sensor details are embedded in the sensor itself, and the sensor serial number (which in turn identifies its batch) is printed on the edge of the sensor.  I've never looked, but was told this by an Abbott service agent.


----------



## Sally71

I buy the Tegaderm from my local chemist at 52p each, they would sell me them singly but I buy 10 at a time so I don't have to go back too often.  I could send a couple if you like but have you asked your chemist whether you can buy small amounts? I also know someone who had it put on their prescription so they don't pay at all, I've never got round to asking about this though as I think we cost the nhs enough already and less than a pound a fortnight isn't very much


----------



## mikeyB

If ever NICE want confirmation of their view that CGM is not for everybody, this thread is the proof. If you can't get the things to stick on, it's hardly Abbots fault, which they are now belatedly coming to realise. There are some people for whom it just won't work. Or who are incapable of avoiding door lintels whilst walking backwards. The adhesive is not water soluble, similar to Tegaderm, so it's not sweat or swimming. I use a power shower for 10 minutes each morning without any problem. 

Solution? Simple. Stop using the system, and look on with envy and awe at the masters of the universe who can actually make the sensors stick on for a fortnight. We are superior beings, obviously. We can miraculously avoid the obviously endemic production problems. We can walk on water, or at least immerse ourselves in it with equanimity. We can walk through doors without even touching the sides. We are the future. You might as well give in.


----------



## SB2015

I have just looked at the tape I am using on my sensors and compared it to some Micropore hat I found.  It is Fixmull Beiersdorf.  A lot stronger and stickier than Micropore and comes in strips wide enough to cover the sensor and beyond all around, and is Very much cheaper than Tegaderm.  I got it online. It survives swims as well although it is not waterproof so I tend to stop after 20 min and give the sensor a dry off before carrying on( or is that just that I need a rest after 20 min!!)


----------



## mikeyB

I don't doubt you could use carpet fitters tape if you wanted a really good fix, and it's dirt cheap compared to Tegaderm. Doesn't have to be sterile if you've applied the sensor properly. Less cosmetically attractive, perhaps.

Abbot, of course, would regard this as unnecessary, and they are right. After all, they did test the system on hundreds of volunteers before issuing the system. Wrong sort of volunteer, clearly.


----------



## mark-posh

Mike, I don't agree with you about making out Abbotts thoroughly testing, I have 50% of them falling off for NO reason (been using since April). I apply exactly as stated and under arm (so don't get caught on door frames etc), but there is an issue with them as far as I'm concerned.  The 50% that don't fall off I find hard to actually remove post 14 days, but the others just come off for no apparent reason. For example I was walking round town yesterday and got in the car to test prior to driving home and it was gone (again).  Unfortunately I was wearing a T-shirt so lost it and I had 10 days to go before it expired.  For me Abbott MUST get this sorted.  However, I will try the tape mentioned above, but this issue should be addressed by Abbott and not the customer.  Mike, just because you appear to be okay and never have any problems, doesn't mean there isn't a problem with the product.


----------



## mark-posh

Just rang Abbott about yet another sensor falling off and alongside this mentioned about placing Tagaderm over the sensor to help keep it in place, as suggested above  (I ordered last night).  The operator said Tagaderm is a good product but also said make sure I punch a hole where the sensor hole is else I will have more serious problems, he said the skin would not be able to breath under the sensor.  Not sure that was mentioned above so thought I'd share.


----------



## Justmai

Just applied a sensor half hour after bath, no moisturiser held it firmly in place for a few minutes “less than 10 minutes later it fell off. Not a happy bunny can’t afford th throw money away like this and really need it today as having op on left wrist and won’t be able to finger prick for a few weeks which is not an option for me especially as my blood sugars are all over the place at mo, felt the adhesive around the sensor hardly anything there


----------



## Ljc

Justmai said:


> Just applied a sensor half hour after bath, no moisturiser held it firmly in place for a few minutes “less than 10 minutes later it fell off. Not a happy bunny can’t afford th throw money away like this and really need it today as having op on left wrist and won’t be able to finger prick for a few weeks which is not an option for me especially as my blood sugars are all over the place at mo, felt the adhesive around the sensor hardly anything there


@Justmai. I would phone Abbott if I were you.  Don’t throw the sensor away as they will want it back for checking, they will send you a replacement along with a pack to return the faulty one.


----------



## mikeyB

I think Abbott have upgraded the sticky. It hurts  to get them off now, and I get a slight skin reaction to the latest batch that I’ve never had before. Anyone else noticed a difference?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I think Abbott have upgraded the sticky. It hurts  to get them off now, and I get a slight skin reaction to the latest batch that I’ve never had before. Anyone else noticed a difference?


I’ve had a couple  recently that I itched a bit. they do seem harder to get off too.


----------



## Robin

I always found them hard to get off! But yes, the last one left a red mark which I’ve never had before,@mikeyB .


Ljc said:


> I’ve had a couple  recently that I itched a bit. they do seem harder to get off too.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi. This is my 1st post so all a little new to me. 
I’ve had the same ‘problem’ with the last 2 sensors causing a reaction with my skin but at least they stick! I’ve had a further problem with a sensor reading 3 units higher consistently since I applied it last Wednesday. I spoke to Abbott’s today and they’re replacing it hassle free. It is a great piece of kit, I’ve had 10 so far and only 2 issues ...... it provides my 7 year old nephew with much amusement to scan me too!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Bexlee, welcome to the forum

My 3 year old grandson gets his fun turning my rise and recline chair into a bed. But then, he’s not yet seen me test my BG, so the consequences of that I’ve yet to discover!

It’s interesting that my post has had this response. I thought it would be just me. I’m ringing Abbott tomorrow for a further supply, and a new reader as mine is getting a bit argumentative about being connected to a computer and refusing to work. I’ll ask them if they made them more sticky, or changed the formulation of the glue.


----------



## Cosmic Poppy

Hi, I’ve been using sensors for 6 months now, 3 fell off, 2 lasted the full fortnight but readings were constantly in hypo for the final 12 hours and 4 have melted my skin so had to come off after a few days! Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Paul123

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, I have been using my new freestyle libre on and off for a few months now and keep having issues with them falling off. This seems to happen when I have been particularly active and sweaty (sorry!!) or swimming or once because I walked into a door frame (that was entirely my own stupidity!) This is really annoying as I am struggling to afford the sensors as it is but I am determined to keep trying because the extra info is really helping. I have had ME and diabetes for 12 years and have finally started to get better from the ME so I'm starting to swim and walk regularly with the aim of getting my diabetes under control. I wondered if anyone else has had this problem and found a solution? Is there anything that can be done to protect the sensor when swimming? Thanks x


Hi Natalie, I used to have the same problems you have described with freestyle libre sensors and my DSN Recommended cannula dressing (see image below). I was able to obtain these on prescription, maybe worth a try.


----------



## mikeyB

The trouble with cannula dressing is that it’s not made to last a fortnight, nor could it withstand daily showers for a fortnight. 

In any event, Abbott are changing the formulation of the adhesive, the new stuff arrives next month. Allegedly.


----------



## WeeL

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, I have been using my new freestyle libre on and off for a few months now and keep having issues with them falling off. This seems to happen when I have been particularly active and sweaty (sorry!!) or swimming or once because I walked into a door frame (that was entirely my own stupidity!) This is really annoying as I am struggling to afford the sensors as it is but I am determined to keep trying because the extra info is really helping. I have had ME and diabetes for 12 years and have finally started to get better from the ME so I'm starting to swim and walk regularly with the aim of getting my diabetes under control. I wondered if anyone else has had this problem and found a solution? Is there anything that can be done to protect the sensor when swimming? Thanks x





Natalie123 said:


> Hi, I have been using my new freestyle libre on and off for a few months now and keep having issues with them falling off. This seems to happen when I have been particularly active and sweaty (sorry!!) or swimming or once because I walked into a door frame (that was entirely my own stupidity!) This is really annoying as I am struggling to afford the sensors as it is but I am determined to keep trying because the extra info is really helping. I have had ME and diabetes for 12 years and have finally started to get better from the ME so I'm starting to swim and walk regularly with the aim of getting my diabetes under control. I wondered if anyone else has had this problem and found a solution? Is there anything that can be done to protect the sensor when swimming? Thanks x



Oh YES!!! Apparently it's my skin type. However, my skin type does not seem to affect my insulin pump cannula. Hmmm.  I also swim, cycle, run and generally bounce off door frames - who knew! One sensor only lasted a day. I eventually found Rock Tape from Funky Pumpers and ordered VAT free. You can get pre-cut tape but the hole is too big and the sensor can be pulled straight out through it - especially when you hit those pesky door frames. Buy the roll of tape and cut it to size.  Fold it once, then fold it again and cut a tiny little piece off so that you end up with a very small hole in the centre of the strip. Align the small hole in the tape with the hole in the sensor.  The sensor then cannot be pulled through the tape.  I find I can carefully remove the tape after 7 days and then apply a new strip.  The tape comes in different patterns.  I also tried the Skin Tac but did not find this useful. I hope this helps.


----------



## mikeyB

It’s only since the Libre discussions started that I’ve discovered how many people can’t aim straight through doors. I can do it on two crutches. Is this a new unreported complication of diabetes, bruised arms?


----------



## WeeL

It's a new phenomenon. We like to have something to moan about. I now go through doors sideways just to be safe. In fact I now think I have a door phobia. Seriously though, you wouldn't believe how many times you bounce off doors, walls etc. I even swam too close to the rope in the pool and had a sensor knocked off. You got to remember, nothings idiot proof. Lol


----------



## mikeyB

Actually, I don’t bounce off doors and walls, at least not since I was a student. But you’re right, nothing is idiot proof.


----------



## trophywench

Tell you what though - when they do stick to you like sshhh to a blanket and you try and bounce off a thin enough door frame (ie the one round our motorhome bathroom door) and are walking too fast (that's a personal joke to me) they still rip off exceedingly forcibly and hurts like HELL.  At least if they don't adhere well it wouldn't be that painful!  LOL


----------



## socrates

I have no difficulty in keeping the adhesive patch attached to my skin. However, the sensor itself has, twice, detached from the adhesive patch, during sleep. I am grateful for the suggestion of using Tegaderm, which I will now try.


----------



## Lou51

Been using the sensors for about 4 weeks now, and they've seemingly decided to fall off (walking down the garden, and there it went ping minutes after I'd scanned!)  Anyway, now using Funky Pumpers sensor patches.  Need husband to attach the patch, but so far so good. Friend in Germany who has been using the Abbott Libre sensor for years always uses patches.  They're good for added stickability and keeping the sensor in place.  When I asked Abbott for help they said absolutely not to use them, but then they didn't give anymore assistance than that - so patches it is!  They seem to work well so far.  Favourite is Day of the Dead patch.   https://www.funkypumpers.com/shop/rockadex-cgm-pump-products/libre/oval-libre-patches/


----------



## Lou51

WeeL said:


> Oh YES!!! Apparently it's my skin type. However, my skin type does not seem to affect my insulin pump cannula. Hmmm.  I also swim, cycle, run and generally bounce off door frames - who knew! One sensor only lasted a day. I eventually found Rock Tape from Funky Pumpers and ordered VAT free. You can get pre-cut tape but the hole is too big and the sensor can be pulled straight out through it - especially when you hit those pesky door frames. Buy the roll of tape and cut it to size.  Fold it once, then fold it again and cut a tiny little piece off so that you end up with a very small hole in the centre of the strip. Align the small hole in the tape with the hole in the sensor.  The sensor then cannot be pulled through the tape.  I find I can carefully remove the tape after 7 days and then apply a new strip.  The tape comes in different patterns.  I also tried the Skin Tac but did not find this useful. I hope this helps.


----------



## Lou51

I contacted Abbott re sensors falling off and just mentioned that I'd  be using patches, and they were not amused, but interestingly didn't add anything more useful than that.  So sticking to the patches.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lou51 said:


> I contacted Abbott re sensors falling off and just mentioned that I'd  be using patches, and they were not amused, but interestingly didn't add anything more useful than that.  So sticking to the patches.



Abbott have always advised against ‘overtaping’ of any kind - but some people have always done it either for peace of mind, or because their skin doesn’t seem to suit the adhesive. Personally I always struggle to prise them off after the full 14 days, and mine have survived a doorframe or two over the years. Everyone is different - and some seem to struggle with stickability more than others.

If you do overtape, it is worthwhile making sure that the central hole remains uncovered - it serves an important function in allowing the skin beneath the sensor to breathe during the 2 week wear.

Its also very important not to overtape too tightly, as this can potentially affect sensor readings in the same way as a ‘compression low’ overnight.

Glad you have found a product that suits you


----------

